# Shipping vacuum-sealed salmon?



## frag monger (Dec 15, 2006)

I'd l ike to send some smoked salmon to a few relatives this year for the holidays.  

If I vacuum seal the filets ASAP after they come out of the smoker, should they keep OK for a trip through the mail?  Obviously I won't be freezing them, since they'd never stay frozen in the mail.  

Has anyone tried this?  Did the fish arrive still in good condition?  

Thanks!


----------



## salmonclubber (Dec 16, 2006)

hey frag

i have sent smoked fish to az with no problems it takes around 4 days regular mail i freeze it vac pac it wrap it in newspaper put in a box and ship i do this about once a month to my mother in law she will refreeze it and give as gifts or she has a party and serves it everyone loves it down there hope this helps 
salmonclubber


----------



## jminion (Dec 27, 2006)

I see a number of problems, first if you vacuum seal right off the cooker the fish will be in the danger zone for a number of hours. Flash freezing or getting the salmon frooze as quickly as possible is needed.

The Seattle area has a number of salmon and fish operations and wholesalers, you can pick-up styrofoam packaging from them. Package along with dry ice and ship over night. It will be frooze when they recieve the package and you can know that you have not sent them a food poisoning timebomb.


----------

